# Movimento - Summer 2006 - Sao Paulo Fashion Week x 64



## Q (5 Jan. 2010)

free image host


thx sveta und JadoreHauteCouture


mjw hatte die von *Isabeli Fontana* schon hier: 

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=29503


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Jan. 2010)

* für den schönen Sommer*


----------



## canil (6 Sep. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## Terrier (2 Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wer diese Göttin ist 

 ?


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Juni 2011)

bunt :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! ist das eine show von einem anderen stern? einfach unglaublich, wieso darf ich dort nicht in der ersten reihe sitzen mit einem fotoapparat mit einer 64GB speicherkarte? eine absolute super, mega, über, drüber .... post.tausend mal tausen mal..... dank.


----------

